# 2e Random Encounter Tables?



## Nathan P. Mahney (Mar 27, 2007)

Does 2nd Edition AD&D have random encounter tables based on dungeon level?  I can't find them in the DM's Guide or the hardcover Monstrous Manual.


----------



## Ralif Redhammer (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, it does. If memory serves me correctly, they were in the first spiral bound MM, along with varied wilderness and urban encounters.


----------



## Bregh (Mar 27, 2007)

As noted, the original loose-leaf Monstrous Compendiums (MC 1/2) had the charts, and they were later reprinted in the Monstrous Compendium Annual Appendix Vol. 2


----------



## BOZ (Mar 28, 2007)

Nathan P. Mahney said:
			
		

> Does 2nd Edition AD&D have random encounter tables based on dungeon level?




you better believe they did!

i had thought they were in the Monstrous Manual, but perhaps since the damn thing was already 700 pages maybe they didn't have the room.  there are encounter tables in most of the 3-ring binder copies and MC Annuals.


----------



## Celestian (Aug 5, 2017)

This is the single biggest encounter table for 2e I've seen. It's like 27 tables combining a ton of the 2e books.

https://www.dragonsfoot.org/php4/archive.php?sectioninit=SE&fileid=400


----------

